
Natural Async Programming (cont'd) – Signal-Oriented Programming - samholmes - samholmes
http://samholmes.me/post/47447673428/natural-async-programming-contd-signal-oriented
======
mr_eel
What is being described here is essentially first-class support for functional
reactive programming behaviours.

That the post misses this detail is curious considering that Elm is mentioned
within the first paragraph; Elm has first-class support for behaviours, given
that it's an FRP centric language.

I would suggest a closer study of Elm and FRP in general.

~~~
samholmes
The purpose of the post was to re-define existing terminologies. I've
researched into Elm, and I like that they called these "behaviors" signals
instead. And instead of FRP (which honestly sounds like a fart if you
pronounce it), I wanted to coin SOP and compare it to OOP, in that it could be
a term used as a foundation for a new way of programming.

I wanted to compare signals to that of event emitters, and show how they're
each like a single event. This will hopefully help to make others familiar
with the applications of signals.

I think FRP, or SOP, is brilliant and should be implemented in JavaScript.
There isn't any non-benefits to having signals in a language, especially one
that's so heavily dependent on events and functions like JS.

